# Arcs AAA's and AA's - modded or otherwise



## kaichu dento (Jul 27, 2010)

I took some pics of most of my Arc AAA and AA lights today but had no need for most of them, so I decided it might be nice to have a thread for these pictures and for others to post theirs too.

Hope you like some of these and especially that you can appreciate my MillerMods AAA and AA. 

First are the body shots










A group head on shot





These two show just one each of the stock AAA and AA with the MillerMods AAA and AA for comparison, and a UV thrown in for good measure.









And finally just these three favorites of mine









Post your Arc AAA's and AA's here, especially if you have any rare ones. I'd really like to see more MillerMods Arcs and worn out relics too.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the dog.....and the lights!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 29, 2010)

One of the best natured Shiba's I've ever been around, I really like that dog too. 

I'm both a little disappointed and surprised at the lack of any interest at all in this thread, but I guess we've all got different tastes. Still, I was really excited about some of these groupings, and the head on lit-up shots and maybe it'll just be a thread for a couple of us Shiba & Arc fans.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I'm both a little disappointed and surprised at the lack of any interest at all in this thread, but I guess we've all got different tastes.



For me anyhow, I think ther is so much going on (on this forum) that one can never have enough time to see it all - and reply to all you intend. I for one usually just pop in now and again and just have a quick look at the LED'S section.....otherwise I'm here all night!


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 29, 2010)

I 1st came across CPF and the Arc AAA in 2003. While the early Arcs and Surefires are still considered top quality, many adequate quality lights have arrived most with brighter LEDs & multimodes. With Peter leaving Arc, the service he provided is no longer there.

Back in 2003 the most I have paid for a torch was CAD$10. US$40 + courier + tax + customs brokerage gave me sticker shock. Got the Dorcy AAA instead.

Many years later after I got used to paying more for my lights, I finally got a Millermodded Arc AAA. I managed to get customized brightness and runtime levels.


----------

